# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Comienza la segunda fase de demolición de la presa de Inturia para restablecer el tránsito natural de especies del río Leizaran

## sergi1907

Vie, 08/08/2014

Ambientum.com

Esta semana se han reanudado las obras de demolición de la presa de Inturia, situada en el kilómetro 9 del río Leitzaran, en el término municipal de Elduain. Eliminar este obstáculo artificial de 12 metros de altura y 60 de longitud que se encuentra actualmente en desuso, es una de las acciones del proyecto europeo GURATRANS, una iniciativa de cooperación transfronteriza que busca mejorar la gestión de los ríos del Pirineo Occidental. 
La presa de Inturia supone una barrera totalmente infranqueable para todas las especies piscícolas que habitan el río Leitzaran, muy alterado por la proliferación de azudes y presas de toma de las centrales hidroeléctricas existentes explica Iñigo Ansola director de URA Agencia Vasca del Agua. 

Actualmente, -detalla Ansola- Inturia se encuentra en desuso y constituye el obstáculo más importante de este río, interrumpiendo drásticamente la relación ecológica entre los tramos que se sitúan aguas arriba y abajo. El amplio embalse artificial que genera la presa, interrumpe también la sucesión de tramos rápidos y pequeños remansos que necesita la fauna fluvial para habitar esta zona. 

El derribo de este obstáculo supondrá la liberación de un importante tramo de la red fluvial, lo que favorecerá el restablecimiento de los movimientos naturales del río. Todo ello acarreará una mejora en el estado de conservación de los hábitats, tanto acuáticos como terrestres, de esta zona del Leitzaran, ya que el efecto de la presa limita en último término las especies que pueden vivir en el río y el tamaño de sus poblaciones. 

Estas obras se están realizando gracias al apoyo económico y técnico- de la Agencia Vasca del Agua-URA/Gobierno Vasco y de la Diputación Foral de Gipuzkoa. 

Demolición en fases 

Debido al tamaño de la infraestructura y al gran volumen de sedimentos acumulados en el embalse, la demolición de la presa de Inturia se aborda en cuatro fases. Esta decisión se adoptó después de valorar distintas opciones para la eliminación de los sedimentos, como la búsqueda de zonas alternativas próximas para acumular los depósitos o el traslado en camiones a algún vertedero fuera de la cuenca. 

La demolición por fases es la opción más natural, ya que supondrá un restablecimiento paulatino del régimen de caudales sólidos (sedimentos). En cada actuación se demolerán entre dos y tres metros de altura, con lo que el volumen máximo de sedimentos no superará los 60.000 metros cúbicos, una cantidad similar a la liberada con el derribo de otras presas en las que no se han producido problemas importantes aguas abajo. 

La primera de estas fases de demolición se abordó el año pasado, y durante todo este tiempo el río se ha ido adaptando de un modo gradual a los cambios. El proyecto GURATRANS ha desarrollado también es este periodo exhaustivos trabajos de seguimiento, destinados a valorar estos cambios en la modificación en la circulación de agua y sedimentos, y en los hábitats asociados al río. Gracias a estos estudios se ha podido ver que la respuesta de los ecosistemas fluviales a la primera fase de demolición ha sido positiva. 

Fase de demolición actual 

Aprovechando que en verano circula menos caudal por el río, ha comenzado la segunda fase de demolición que concluirá en el mes de septiembre, dejando la presa en condiciones de seguridad hasta la siguiente intervención, prevista en agosto de 2015. En esta ocasión, se rebajará la altura de esta gran presa en casi tres metros (2,8 m), de modo que junto a la fase anterior se habrá reducido su altura en más de seis metros. 

Las primeras tareas consistirán en proteger de los sedimentos liberados a la presa de Bertxin, situada a un kilómetro aguas abajo de la zona de actuación, y a vaciar en parte la zona embalsada de Inturia. Esto permitirá que los peces puedan detectar la carga de sedimentos y la disminución de oxígeno y buscar refugio en otras partes del río. Personal de la Diputación Foral de Gipuzkoa también procederá estos días a trasladar a tramos del río adecuados a aquellos peces que no han podido desplazarse a zonas seguras. 

Una acción del proyecto europeo GURATRANS 

El derribo de la presa de Inturia se enmarca dentro de las acciones programadas en el proyecto europeo GURATRANS, una iniciativa que pretende dar respuesta a la necesidad de incorporar estructuras de gestión transfronteriza y transregional para mejorar la coordinación y el control de los recursos hídricos. 

Para su ejecución, se ha establecido un grupo de trabajo formado por la Fundación HAZI, el Centro de Recursos Ambientales de Navarra (CRANA), el Gobierno de Navarra y la Agglomération Sud Pays Basque. 

La demolición de Inturia recibe financiación de la Agencia Vasca del Agua-URA y de la Diputación Foral de Gipuzkoa, instituciones que participan también en el proyecto GURATRANS. El proyecto está contemplado en el Programa Operativo de Cooperación Transfronteriza España-Francia-Andorra (POCTEFA 2007-2013) y cuenta con recursos del Fondo Europeo de Desarrollo Regional (FEDER).

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/136314

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ago-2014),REEGE (12-feb-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> La Agencia Vasca del Agua ha concluido la cuarta y última fase de la demolición de la presa de Inturia (12 m de altura y 60 m de longitud) en el río Leitzaran, en Elduain. Se trataba de un obstáculo al libre fluir de las aguas y la fauna piscícola de 12 m de altura y 60 m de longitud que alteraba la dinámica fluvial.
> 
> Se trataba del obstáculo más importante de este río por interrumpir drásticamente la relación ecológica entre los tramos que se sitúan aguas arriba y abajo. El amplio embalse artificial que generaba la presa, interrumpía también la sucesión de tramos rápidos y pequeños remansos que necesita la fauna fluvial para habitar esta zona.
> 
> Dada las dimensiones de la presa, hubo de acometerse la demolición por fases con el objetivo de que el río restableciera paulatinamente el régimen de caudales sólidos (sedimentos). Las dos primeras fases de la demolición se llevaron a cabo en el marco de GURATRANS, una iniciativa de cooperación transfronteriza con el objetivo de mejorar la gestión de los ríos del Pirineo Occidental. URA concluyó la tercera fase en septiembre y ahora ha concluido la cuarta y última fase.
> 
> En cada una de las fases acometidas, se han demolido entre dos y tres metros de altura, y se ha tenido especial cuidado en controlar el volumen de sedimentos liberados para que éstos no generen afecciones aguas abajo de la presa.


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/sites/default/fi...?itok=_cN7Nj3Q

----------

F. Lázaro (05-feb-2016),HUESITO (02-feb-2016),Los terrines (02-feb-2016),REEGE (12-feb-2016)

----------

